# Gibb Adjustment Bolt Material



## Uglydog (Mar 23, 2013)

I've begun the restoration of my Cincinnati Toolmaster 1b.

A concern is why the X Crossfeed wasn't working.
Turns out the adjustment screw is missing and the Gibb was wedge tight.
Loosened up with minimal effort.
But, will need a replacement screw.
Easy to turn one out.
Does anyone have any suggestions about recommended type of steel or alloy?
Hard or Soft?


Thank you,
Daryl
MN


----------



## Ray C (Mar 23, 2013)

If it's the screw that threads into cast iron to apply pressure to the gib, nothing fancy is needed.  A piece of A36 or 1018 etc will do fine and anything above/beyond that is frosting on the cake.



Uglydog said:


> I've begun the restoration of my Cincinnati Toolmaster 1b.
> 
> A concern is why the X Crossfeed wasn't working.
> Turns out the adjustment screw is missing and the Gibb was wedge tight.
> ...


----------



## Richard King (Mar 23, 2013)

I like to use a leaded cold roll for the majority of things.  I just found this siite.  I'm not recommending it, just like what they say about material. http://www.speedymetals.com/information/Material38.html

PS:  Thanks for the 1st  bid.


----------



## Uglydog (Mar 24, 2013)

Copy, pull it out of the drops. 
Whatever, works!
Thank you.


----------

